# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  السينابون الكذاب ...

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسائكم .. صباحكم .. معطر بفل وياسمين ..
اليوم هموس جايبة الكم حلى إنما إيه
حتاكلوا صوابعكم وراه
السينابون الكذاب 
وإلي بعملوه بالصمول 
أول شي راح أجهز الصمول بتقطيعة 
الى ثلاث قطع وطبعا بشيل الحواف
مثل هيك 
 

وبعدها راح أبدأ أعمل خلطتنا ..
وإلي بتتكون من 
 
ملعقة سكر / ملعقتين دارسين
إستكانتين ماء / أستكانتين زيت
4 ملاعق حليب نيدو أو أي حليب مجفف . 
هذي المقادير تكفي حق كيس صمول واحد .. 
راح أحط كل مكوناتي في الطاسه حقت الخلاط الكهربائي ... 
 
والحين راح أخلطها مع بعض 
لغاية ماتتجانس مع بعضها
وبتصير مثل هيك .. 
 
وبعدها بنقلها الى شي ثاني عشان يسهل علي أستخدامها ..
وراح أحط فيها الصمول قطعة قطعة
وأغمسها من جميع الاتجاهات
مثل هيك .. 
 
وبعدها راح أصفها في الصينية بجانب بعض
مثل هيك 
 
وعاد هموس بتحب جوز الهند فقمت نثرت كمية قليلة منه
على نص الكمية 
مثل هيك .. 
 
ودلحين راح أجهز الخلطة إلى بصبها من فوق
وإلي بتتكون من
علبة حليب نستلة المحلى المركز ( صغيرة )
أو كبيرة بس راح آخذ نصها ..
و6 حبات لبنة كيري 
 
بخلطهم بالخلاط الكهربائي مع بعض لغاية ماتذوب اللبنة
وتتجانس مع الحليب
وبتصير مثل هيك .. 

 
والحين بعد ما سوينا خلطتنا هذي راح أصب نصفها 
على الصمول إلي صفيته في الصينية ..
مثل هيك .. 
 
وبعدها راح أدخلها الفرن وأسخنها من فوق وتحت يعني بحتاج إلى
شي خمس الى عشر دقائق ... 
وبعدها أطلعها من الفرن 
و أصب عليها باقي خلطتنا مثل هيك 
 


وهذي مقربة  
 
وأخيراً راح أبشر عليها شوكولا 
وأنا أستخدمت شوكلاته جالكسي الساده 
وبشرته عليها ..
وبتصير مثل هيك ... 
 

وهذي مقربة 
 
وأخيراً بيكون التقديم ...... 

 

وعلى قلوبكم بألف ألف عافية
طبق إنما أيه سهل وخفيف
والاهم إنه مرة لذيذ  :wink: 
تحياتي العطرة لكم جميعاً ..
هموس ..
 :embarrest:  
 :cool:

----------


## شوق المحبة

ويــلي ويــلي هموووس ــتي ..


ذكررررتيني بما مــ ض ــى ^_^ ..


لا بــ ص ـراحه وأنا أش ــهد إنه كــان لـذيــذ مررره ..


لك تـ س ـلم ديــاتك ح ــبيبتي على هيك ح ــركات ..


إي إي ،، ودايمآ لا تنـ س ـيني ها =(^.^)= ..


ربي يـ ع ــطيكِ ألف ع ــافيه ..


وربي لا يـ ح ـرمني من طبـ خ ـاتك الـ ش ـهيه >> ههههه ..



..


إنتظررريني ،، راح أروويكِ شئ ،، بس ص ـبري ش ــويات  :wink:  ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله الف عافيه ..

شكله روعه ..

كل المودة

----------


## صفآء الروح

شكلها الطبخة مرة لذيذة شهيتنا فيها 
تسلمي اختي هموس على الطبق الرائع 
وما ننحرم من جديدك

----------


## looovely

:nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts: 
 *هموووووس,,تسلمي لي والله*
* أنا بموووووت في السينابون..ودايم أسويها* 
*بجد سهله ويـم يـمي,,أنصح البنوتات يجربوها*
* أوقع أنهم راح يدمنو عليها*
* يعطيك العافيه خيتووووو>>بتلبس عباتها وبتجي,,طبخه ماتتفوت*
* تح ــيـآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*يسلمو خيتو همووووس* 
*الحلى اني دايم اسويه وااااايد طبعاً في الحالات الاضطراريه هع هع* 

*بجد سهل وشدآآآآب هههه * 
*قايله ليكم لا سوو حلى ادووب ايه الصووور ما اتحمل* 
*<< هذي لو دبه ما قلتي كذا هع >*
 :embarrest: 
*يعطيش العافية خيتو ما قصرتي* 
*لا عدمناك*

----------


## فرح

*حــــــــــركــــــــــاااات بس بجد عـــــــــــذاااااااب* 
*هموستنا الغاااليه ..*
*ومن الصباااح تحسسسسيره بس مادخلني اريد نصيبي يوصلني ههههه*
*تسلم الاناااامل الذهبيييييه ياااقلبي* 
*يعطيك العااافيه ودووووم نننتظر جديدك يالغلا*
*دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وااااااااااااااااااااو*
*شو هالتعذيب والتحسيييييييييره يا همووووس*
*متى بتعزميني عليهااااااااا والا مااستاهل*
*اموووت فيهاااا واااجد هالسينابون الكذاااب >>ههه عجبتني*
*انتظرها منج يلا وبيتي ماغيرته هااا*
*صح سهله بس امل اسويهااا <<خخخ*
*تسلم دياااااااتك يالغلا ع هييك وصف ولا اروع*
*الله يعطيج الف الفـ عااافيه*
*وماننحرم من اكلاتج التعذيب*
*دمتي بـود*
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

> ويــلي ويــلي هموووس ــتي .. 
> 
> ذكررررتيني بما مــ ض ــى ^_^ .. 
> 
> لا بــ ص ـراحه وأنا أش ــهد إنه كــان لـذيــذ مررره .. 
> 
> لك تـ س ـلم ديــاتك ح ــبيبتي على هيك ح ــركات .. 
> 
> إي إي ،، ودايمآ لا تنـ س ـيني ها =(^.^)= .. 
> ...



 
الحمدلله شواقه إنها عجبتك
لاني لما وديتها لك كانت أول مرة أسويها
بس الحمدلله الطعم ولا أروع ..
على قلبك بألف عافية يارب ...
ودوم أنتظري من طبخات على كيف كيفك ..
دمتِ موفقة الغالية ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك الله الف عافيه ..
> 
> شكله روعه ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أتشرف وأسعد دائماً بتواجدك الجميل أخي
في كل متصفحاتي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> شكلها الطبخة مرة لذيذة شهيتنا فيها 
> 
> تسلمي اختي هموس على الطبق الرائع 
> وما ننحرم من جديدك



 
خلاص تفضلي البيت وأسويها لك من عيوني  :wink: 
أسعدني التواجد الجميل 
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *هموووووس,,تسلمي لي والله*
> 
> *يسلمك ربي حبيبتي* 
> *أنا بموووووت في السينابون..ودايم أسويها* 
> *بجد سهله ويـم يـمي,,أنصح البنوتات يجربوها*
> *أوقع أنهم راح يدمنو عليها*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *أي أكيد لانها مرة لذيذة ..*
> *يعطيك العافيه خيتووووو>>بتلبس عباتها وبتجي,,طبخه ماتتفوت*
> ...



 
لوفلي ..
سعدت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
والله يعطيكِ مليون عافية يارب ....
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
تحياتي العطرة لك ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *يسلمو خيتو همووووس* 
> 
> *الحلى اني دايم اسويه وااااايد طبعاً في الحالات الاضطراريه هع هع*  
> *بجد سهل وشدآآآآب هههه* 
> *قايله ليكم لا سوو حلى ادووب ايه الصووور ما اتحمل* 
> 
> *خلاص ولايهمك* 
> *كل مرة أسوي فيها حلى احط لك وبالصور * 
> 
> ...



 
عوامية سعدت كثيراً بتواجدك النير في متصفحي
الله يعطيك مليون عافية يارب
وماعدمت هالتواجد الجميل أبداً ..
دمتِ موفقة الغلا ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *حــــــــــركــــــــــاااات بس بجد عـــــــــــذاااااااب* 
> 
> 
> *هموستنا الغاااليه ..*
> *ومن الصباااح تحسسسسيره بس مادخلني اريد نصيبي يوصلني ههههه*
> 
> *أي ولايهمك من عنوناتي يوصلك*
> *أو أقولك أنتِ تعالي البيت*
> *وأسويه لك* 
> ...



 
فروحة يسعدني التواجد الروعة دائماً
الله يعطيك مليون عافية يارب ..
ولاعدمت تواجد نير مثل تواجدك فروحة ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
تقبلي مني خالص التحايا العطرة  ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> *وااااااااااااااااااااو*
> 
> *شو هالتعذيب والتحسيييييييييره يا همووووس*
> *متى بتعزميني عليهااااااااا والا مااستاهل*
> *ولو شذوي*
> *تستاهلين كل الخير حبيبتي ..*
> *اموووت فيهاااا واااجد هالسينابون الكذاااب >>ههه عجبتني*
> *انتظرها منج يلا وبيتي ماغيرته هااا*
> 
> ...



 
تزدان أطباقي بوجدوكِ الجميل
في متصفحاتها
بل وفي كل مرة تنتظر أن تتشرف برد جميل من دياتك الحوين ..
الله يعطيك الف مليون عافية يارب ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## شموع حور



----------


## شوق المحبة

مرح ــبآ همووس ــتي ,,


كيفك !! ع ــامله إيه !!


المووووهيم بلا هدرره زااايده ..


ح ـبيت أخ ــبرك إني ع ـملت س ـينابونك الكذاااب ههههه ..


وهذا هو >>






هــــــاااا ،، وش رأيك غ ــناتوو فيه !!


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> 



 
الله يسلمك أخوي
تشرفت بهذا التواجد الجميل
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمت بخير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> مرح ــبآ همووس ــتي ,, 
> 
> كيفك !! ع ــامله إيه !! 
> 
> المووووهيم بلا هدرره زااايده .. 
> 
> ح ـبيت أخ ــبرك إني ع ـملت س ـينابونك الكذاااب ههههه .. 
> 
> وهذا هو >> 
> ...



 
هلا هلا شواقة
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
أبدعتي
بس عاد أنا ماحب الشكولا هذي الي صبيتيها :wink: 
بس الشكل يجننننننننننننننننننن
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
والله يسلم الديات المبدعة .
دمتِ موفقة غناتووووو ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

واااو روعه 
 همووووس 
اليوم بسويها 
انتظريني 
ويسلمو على الاكله الطيبه

----------


## همس الصمت

> واااو روعه 
> 
> همووووس 
> اليوم بسويها 
> انتظريني 
> 
> ويسلمو على الاكله الطيبه



 
خلاص سويها وقولي لي رايك فيها
وإذا تقدرين صوريها عشان نشوف
والله يسلم الديات مقدماَ ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
لاعدمتك في كل متصفحاتي ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا هموس 
سويتها والحمد لله حلوه 
لاكن خساره ماقدرت اصورها 
ان شاء الله مره ثانيه 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## همس الصمت

> مرحبا هموس 
> سويتها والحمد لله حلوه 
> لاكن خساره ماقدرت اصورها 
> ان شاء الله مره ثانيه 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه



 
مراحب يالغلا
الحمدلله إنها عجبتكم 
عليكم بالف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة ...

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلميييييييييييييين يالغلا عالوصفة اللذيذة
موفقة يالغلا

----------


## fatemah

وصفة رائعة من احلى ايدين
تسلميي خية هموس ع الطرح الرائع
والطبق الاروع لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
سلاموو

----------


## ورده محمديه

_تسلمـ ايدكـ_ 
_ويعطيكـ ربيـ الف عافيهـ_

_وبنتظار ابداعاتكـ القادمهـ_ 

_لك ارق التحايا::: وردة محمدية_

----------

